# Solved: Where does Avira store quarantined files?



## Bonecrusher123

hey guys, i just did a virus scan with Avira and it said it found a virus and put it into a quarantined folder, but i have no idea where that is? i want to make sure the virus is off the system as i'm worried it's still on it.

i have no idea how these quarantine systems work.

thanks


----------



## Phantom010

There has to be a quarantined folder. Antivirus or anti-malware programs quarantine items in case they have deleted legitimate files needed on your computer. You could then restore them if you thought they were false positives.


----------



## boo5790

Bonecrusher, right click the Avira icon beside the time and select, start Avira. When it opens, click on administration and then you will see quarantine. Click that and what ever is quarantined should be in there.


----------



## Bonecrusher123

thanks


----------



## boo5790

you are welcome. If your question is solved you can marl this thread solved. The button is at the top


----------



## TheOutcaste

The actual folder is located here on Win7:
*%AllUsersProfile%\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\INFECTED*
On Win 7 that usually expands to:
*C:\ProgramData\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\INFECTED*

And here on XP:
*%AllUsersProfile%\Application Data\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\INFECTED*
which usually expands to:
* C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\INFECTED*


----------

